# Rundwege Marburg



## fwmachine (4. Juli 2011)

Da ich gerade beginne, Mr und Umgebung mit dem Rad zu entdecken, moechte ich gerne ein paar "Touren" sammeln. 
Nicht unbedingt Freeride / Dh Träume, sondern eher cc / xc / touren.


----------



## fwmachine (4. Juli 2011)

Mein Favorit :

Da Tacho defekt, etwas ausfuehrlich geschrieben. Laenge etwas ueber 7 km (geschaetzt) und laut wiki 220 bis 250 Hoehenmeter. 

Mr Suedbahnhof - Spiegelslustturm (S0-S1)

- an Fussgaengerbruecke hinter dem Griechen gehts los. Breiter,  smoother Trail parallel zu den Bahnschienen Richtung Konrad Adenauer Bruecke. 
- unter der Konrad Adenauer Bruecke geradeaus durch bis an die Hauptstrasse. 
- diese unmittelbar an Ampel ueberqueren und gegenueberliegenden Pfad mit Holzgelaender weiter
- Pfad wird breiter, weiter gerade aus. Blick nach links und Aussicht geniessen!!
- hangaufwaerts halten bis an kleine Wiese hinter Haeusern. Dort dann 40 m bergab, dann rechts auf breiten Weg.
- nach 50 m auf die Strasse und dese bergauf bis zur Tankstelle fahren.
- links auf Buergersteig Richtung Hansenhaeuser. 
- am 2. Hansenhaus (Grieche) direkt rechts an der Einfahrt zum Trimmdichpfad hoch.
- Trimmdichpfad folgen, bis ein ca 50 m langer Anstieg kommt. Den spürt man auf alle Faelle, da er sich deutlich von der vorherigen Steigung unterscheidet..
- auf 3/4 des Anstiegs links auf den breiten Hauptweg abbiegen
- Hauptweg folgen. Dieser geht mit minimalem Gefiele in eine langgezogene Rechtskurve ueber. Danach folgt eine Linkskurve.
- vor Linkskurve rechts Trail hoch
- rechts am Klinikmensagebaeude vorbei
- auf Parkplatz links halten zum Hubschrauberlandeplatz
- an Schranke beim Hubschrauberlandeplatz vorbei ( ist laut Schild legal, solange kein Hubschrauber landet) und Asphaltweg folgen, bis unverkennbar links ein kleiner Trail zum ebenfalls asphaltiertem Hauptweg des Spiegelslustturm hoch geht.

Bitte auf den Wegen vorsichtig fahren, da viele Spaziergaenger und Jogger anzutreffen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

